# Any snowboarding clubs?



## Sporksrule (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi =o),

I was just wondering if there are any snowboarding clubs in the colorado springs area? I am 17 and am looking for a bunch of people whom I could board with on all or most weekends. If you know of anything like this please let me know. Thank you very much.

-Rachel


----------

